# "Blackout" beim springen



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Hy,

ich habe mal eine Frage an euch..! Ich habe mir vor kurzem ( 4 Wochen ) ein Canyon Torque Trailflow gekauft. Es ist mein erstes Fully, bin bis dahin nur Hardtail gefahren und das auch " im normalen Gebrauch". Ich habe nun bei mir in der Gegend ein paar nette Strecken gefunden die ich auch schon des öfteren gefahren bin. Bis auf die Sprünge! 
Vor 2 Tagen habe ich mich dann mal an 2 Sprünge ran getraut. Ich muss dazu sagen das diese nicht kicken sondern quasi überfahren werden. Mit Kickern bin ich noch nicht so gut befreundet, weil der letzte Versuch vor einem Baum geendet hat. Mich hat in der Luft das Hinterrad überholt. 
Die beiden Sprünge haben eigentlich gut funktioniert. Arsch nach hinten und mit genug Speed einfach drüber. Jetzt die eigentliche Frage:
Ich habe in der "Flugphase" irgendwie einen Blackout bzw. bekomme eigentlich von dem ganzen Sprung nichts mit. Erst bei der Landung ist mein Hirn wieder Online. Ist das normal? Gewöhnt man sich nach einiger Zeit daran? Oder was kann man dagegen tun. Meiner Meinung nach ist es sinnvoller wenn man alles mitbekommt um vielleicht das Rad auch in der Luft mal kontrollieren zu können. Neigung, Flugbahn usw. 
Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!! 

Lg


Andy


----------



## Thiel (27. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das auch!
Absprünge klappen immer gut (bei den Sachen hier).
In der Luft bin ich dann wie gelähmt, also so kommts mir vor und bei der Landung bin ich wieder da. 

Man braucht einfach viel Training um in der Luft noch was zu machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Hy,

ist ja schon mal schön das ich nicht der einzige bin . Das komische bei der Sache ist halt, man merkt in der Luft dass das Vorderrad nach unten geht oder man es unbewusst hoch zieht etc. Die Landung ging bis jetzt immer gut. Das Problem ist in der Luft. Ich merke das was passiert, kann es aber nicht beeinflussen!


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich denke das ist ganz normal am Anfang. Das sind Belastungen und Eindrücke die auf deinen Körper einwirken die du von vorher noch nicht kennst. Dein Körper arbeitet in dem Moment instinktiv und drückt automatisch das Vorderrad zur Landung. Kommt mir auf jedenfall so vor.

Wenn man häufiger springt kann man es entweder besser kontrollieren oder gewöhnt sich sogar daran. Man wird nicht von heute auf morgen ein Profi. Lass es langsam angehen, aber dennoch immer fein weiterüben.


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Am besten wäre natürlich beides. Dran gewöhnen und kontrollieren 

Lg


----------



## Cube99 (27. Juli 2012)

geht mir genau so.. keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte..


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Wird es oder ist es denn bei dir besser geworden?


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juli 2012)

Meinst du mich?
Ich bin auch gerade erst dabei zu lernen wie das alles funktioniert.
Aber ich merke, dass ich von mal zu mal mehr mitbekomme. Wie ich mich im Flug verhalten muss und was ich zu tun habe um die Landung nicht zu verkacken weiss ich, aber ich habe das Gefühl von Session zu Session mehr "wirkliche" Kontrolle darüber zu haben.


----------



## Mitglied (27. Juli 2012)

Aktiver springen und nicht nur wie ein Sack Schrauben auf dem Rad hängen; dann wird auch die Flugphase bewußter und Du kannst mehr dirigieren.
Sprich Körperspannung, aktiv anziehen, hochziehen, in die Landung drücken; je nachdem was an dem Sprung gerade gefragt ist.
Im Moment bist Du mehr Passagier, und das ist dieser "blackout" tatsächlich normal.


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Uni560 schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> Ich bin auch gerade erst dabei zu lernen wie das alles funktioniert.
> Aber ich merke, dass ich von mal zu mal mehr mitbekomme. Wie ich mich im Flug verhalten muss und was ich zu tun habe um die Landung nicht zu verkacken weiss ich, aber ich habe das Gefühl von Session zu Session mehr "wirkliche" Kontrolle darüber zu haben.



Hy,

ja hab dich gemeint  gib mir mal n Tip! Du schreibst ja : Wie ich mich im Flug verhalten muss und was ich zu tun habe um die Landung nicht zu verkacken weiss ich...! 

Lg


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Aktiver springen und nicht nur wie ein Sack Schrauben auf dem Rad hängen; dann wird auch die Flugphase bewußter und Du kannst mehr dirigieren.
> Sprich Körperspannung, aktiv anziehen, hochziehen, in die Landung drücken; je nachdem was an dem Sprung gerade gefragt ist.
> Im Moment bist Du mehr Passagier, und das ist dieser "blackout" tatsächlich normal.



Hy,

ich war der Meinung das man mehr bei Kickern aktiv springen muss. Halt das was ich bei meinem ersten Versuch nicht gemacht habe  Ich habe Angst das wenn ich aktiver springe mir das selbe wieder passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (27. Juli 2012)

Grundsätzlich sollte man immer aktiv fahren; das Rad kann das nicht von alleine.
Egal ob Du eine Kurve drückst, abspringst, landest, bremst...bewußt steuern und agieren.


----------



## MitchMG (27. Juli 2012)

Ans biken  Denken. Biste mit den Gedanken woanders, z.B. mögliche Stürze, wie wird die landung, welche Kurve kommt als nächstes, wie weit taucht die Gabel ein, passiert sowas. Dann bekommt man von der eigentlichen Aktion, dem Fahren, Springen usw. nichts mit. 
Ist aber gefährlich.
Hab ich letztens im Park gehabt.
Wollte mir ne Stelle anschauen und überlegte auf der Anfahrt wo, wann ich stoppe und war somit Unkonzentriert.
Ich meine ich hätte sogar schon eine Hand vom lenker genommen weil ich schon im Absteigemodus war, obwohl ich noch  im vollen Speed auf der Anfahrt war. 
Platsch lag ich da......
Naja, dank Protektoren  nicht weh getan.
Wochen davor auch. Wollte  auf nem Weg ne kleine Kuppe springen, aber rad kommt nicht richtig hoch. Ich überlege und zupfe am Lenker...... Krieg garnicht mit wo ich mich befinde und wieder   lag ich da.
Diesmal tat es aber ordentlich weh.  Ellenbogen bei 30km/h in den Bauch...

Fazit ist also, man solche sich immer  gut auf die momentane Aktion, das fahren konzentrieren.
Denk man an andere Dinge, kriegt man eben nichts oder nicht zu 100% mit und es passiert schnell das man  da liegt.


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man immer aktiv fahren; das Rad kann das nicht von alleine.
> Egal ob Du eine Kurve drückst, abspringst, landest, bremst...bewußt steuern und agieren.



OK. Danke


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ans biken  Denken. Biste mit den Gedanken woanders, z.B. mögliche Stürze, wie wird die landung, welche Kurve kommt als nächstes, wie weit taucht die Gabel ein, passiert sowas. Dann bekommt man von der eigentlichen Aktion, dem Fahren, Springen usw. nichts mit.
> Ist aber gefährlich.
> Hab ich letztens im Park gehabt.
> Wollte mir ne Stelle anschauen und überlegte auf der Anfahrt wo, wann ich stoppe und war somit Unkonzentriert.
> ...



Hy,

du hste schon recht, ich konzentriere mich schon vorher und während der Anfahrt sehr stark auf die Rampe. Habe halt gehörigen Respekt davor. In dem Moment wo ich wieder sicher gelandet bin ist es halt ein Hammer geiles Gefühl gewesen. Aber halt auch nur n Gefühl. Nix mit Kontrolle. Aber ich glaube dieses Gefühl ist bei dir schon nicht mehr da. Bist es vermutlich schon gewöhnt..! 

Lg


----------



## MitchMG (27. Juli 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man immer aktiv fahren; das Rad kann das nicht von alleine.
> Egal ob Du eine Kurve drückst, abspringst, landest, bremst...bewußt steuern und agieren.



Ne eher umgekehrt.....
Eigentlich sollte das schon automatscih kommen und du mußt das nicht mehr aktiv machen......


Aber ich weiß wie Du das meinst



Andy283 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> du hste schon recht, ich konzentriere mich schon vorher und während der Anfahrt sehr stark auf die Rampe. Habe halt gehörigen Respekt davor. In dem Moment wo ich wieder sicher gelandet bin ist es halt ein Hammer geiles Gefühl gewesen. Aber halt auch nur n Gefühl. Nix mit Kontrolle. Aber ich glaube dieses Gefühl ist bei dir schon nicht mehr da. Bist es vermutlich schon gewöhnt..!
> 
> Lg



Ja Nein.
Ich fahre sicherlich schon 20 Jahre. Aber habe bis dieses Jahr auch gute 8 Jahre Pause mit aktivem Fahren gemacht.
Dennoch mag ich keine Sprünge oder Drops. Vielleicht, weil ich inzwischen  zu gut weiß wie weh das tut wenn es  nicht klappt, oder wie fies dann solche Verletzungen aussehen.
Deswegen habe ich auch gehörigen Respekt vor allen Sachen die höher als 1 mtr. sind.  Tatsächliche 1 mtr. und nicht  der 8mtr. Drop wo ich aber drüber schauen kann wenn ich daneben stehe.
Dennoch klappt im Park viel mehr, weil ich da einfach die Strecke runter fahren und alles (fast) automatisch geht.
Eigentlich kann man hier wie auch bei fast allen Problemen sagen, fahren, ausprobieren und danach noch mal ausprobieren. Irgendwann bekommt man Rountine und Gefühl für die Sache. Oder es ist halt nicht dein Ding.

Vor allen dingen sich mit Helm und Protektoren schützen. Dann tun die versuche auch nicht weh.
Früher sind wir  immer ohne Helm gefahren   und Protektoren  vielleicht mal beim Rennen......


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Ne eher umgekehrt.....
> Eigentlich sollte das schon automatscih kommen und du mußt das nicht mehr aktiv machen......
> 
> 
> ...



Wie du auf dem Bild siehst bin ich was Protektoren angeht gut aufgestellt. Nach meinem ersten Abflug habe ich mir sofort alles zugelegt. Ohne, nie wieder. Es sei denn ich mach ne Radtour zum Biergarten. Da reicht wohl der Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Juli 2012)

Hm, sowas kann schnell im sog. Dead Sailor enden - sprich man verkrampft in der Luft und kann mögliche Schieflagen etc. nicht mehr ausgleichen und stürzt. 

Also: Stets flexibel bleiben und nicht erstarren! Da das eine Kopfsache ist, empfiehlt es sich die Sache Step by Step anzugehen und erst kleine Sprünge wagen, um sich dann langsam zu steigern. Mir hat es damals geholfen, dass ich schnell anfing in der Luft das Vorderrad einzuschlagen, zur Seite o. nach hinten zu schauen etc. - so bekam ich ein Gefühlm dafür aktiv zu bleiben während der Flugphase!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## xxlmtb (27. Juli 2012)

Andy283 schrieb:


> Jetzt die eigentliche Frage:
> Ich habe in der "Flugphase" irgendwie einen Blackout bzw. bekomme eigentlich von dem ganzen Sprung nichts mit.




Kenne ich exakt ALder! Das letzte mal bin ich erst wider zu mir kommen als mir meine Mutter in der Kücke das Essen serviert hat. Und niemand konnte mir erklären was ich die letzte 1 1/2 stunden gmacht hab und warum meine hose eingenässt war!!!!


----------



## MasterJD (27. Juli 2012)

xxlmtb schrieb:


> Kenne ich exakt ALder! Das letzte mal bin ich erst wider zu mir kommen als mir meine Mutter in der Kücke das Essen serviert hat. Und niemand konnte mir erklären was ich die letzte 1 1/2 stunden gmacht hab und warum meine hose eingenässt war!!!!



Ferien??


----------



## Andy283 (27. Juli 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, sowas kann schnell im sog. Dead Sailor enden - sprich man verkrampft in der Luft und kann mögliche Schieflagen etc. nicht mehr ausgleichen und stürzt.
> 
> Also: Stets flexibel bleiben und nicht erstarren! Da das eine Kopfsache ist, empfiehlt es sich die Sache Step by Step anzugehen und erst kleine Sprünge wagen, um sich dann langsam zu steigern. Mir hat es damals geholfen, dass ich schnell anfing in der Luft das Vorderrad einzuschlagen, zur Seite o. nach hinten zu schauen etc. - so bekam ich ein Gefühlm dafür aktiv zu bleiben während der Flugphase!
> 
> ...



Ok, guter Tip, danke. Wenn ich bischen sicherer bin werde ich das mal versuchen!  

Gruß

Andy


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. August 2012)

Neben den genannten psychischen Möglichkeiten sollte man aber eine körperliche Ursache nicht ausschließen.

Wenn man nämlich vor dem Absprung verkrampft spannen sich sämtliche Muskeln im Körper an, darunter auch die Bauchmuskeln.
Durch diese Bauchpresse kann man sich die Große-Hohlvene abdrücken was dazu führen kann das für zwei drei Sekunden der Herzschlag aussetzt, während dieser Zeit kann dann Bewusstlosigkeit / Tunnelblick einsetzen.

Hab selber mal erst während dem Flug gemerkt das es wohl schief geht. Ich konnte zwar noch sauber landen und weil ich langsam genug war auch anhalten, dann war aber sofort der Tunnelblick da und konnte dann gar nichts mehr sehen, mich aber gerade noch auf den Beinen halten. Hab dann ein sehr heftiges sehr langsames Pochen gespürt. Hatte zufälligerweise meinen Polar S810i Pulsmesser an ... siehe da ... s Herz hat für 3 Sekunden nicht geschlagen und dann nochmal für zwei drei Sekunden viel zu Langsam.

Ganz ohne Bauchpresse kanns natürlich auch schief gehen, wenn einem aufm Absprunghügel durch zu große G Kräfte das Blut in die Beine versackt und der Kopf zu wenig bekommt, dann kanns einem auch dunkel werden. Das ist aber recht unwahrscheinlich, da der Körper die Belastung ja kommen sieht und sich durch Muskelspannung drauf einstellt.

mfg Kopftuch


----------



## Andy283 (16. August 2012)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> Neben den genannten psychischen Möglichkeiten sollte man aber eine körperliche Ursache nicht ausschließen.
> 
> Wenn man nämlich vor dem Absprung verkrampft spannen sich sämtliche Muskeln im Körper an, darunter auch die Bauchmuskeln.
> Durch diese Bauchpresse kann man sich die Große-Hohlvene abdrücken was dazu führen kann das für zwei drei Sekunden der Herzschlag aussetzt, während dieser Zeit kann dann Bewusstlosigkeit / Tunnelblick einsetzen.
> ...



Ah. Interessant. Danke für deinen Beitrag. Ich glaube das ich langsam etwas lockerer werden. Aber auch nur bei den kleinen Sprüngen die ich kenne. Vor anderen hackt`s immer noch aus ;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. August 2012)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sollte man immer aktiv fahren; das Rad kann das nicht von alleine.


Sicher? Dann schau einmal [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK7boEjxlUU&feature=related"]Lustiger Mountainbike Sturz      - YouTube[/nomedia].
Aber es gibt noch einen anderen gravierenden Punkt. Das sind die Gesetze der Physik. In der Luft ist das Pärchen Bike & Fahrer keinen äußeren Kräften ausgesetzt. Damit ist es unmöglich, die Flugbahn zu ändern. Die ist mit dem Absprung vorgeschrieben. (Wind vergessen wir dabei). Dann gibt es noch einen wichtigen Satz. Die Erhaltung des Drehimpulses. Das klingt harmlos, sorgt aber dafür, dass ein Bike, dessen Vorderrad nach einer Kante absackt (herunter fällt), sich samt Fahrer solange weiter dreht, bis es wieder auf dem Boden ist. Ist man lange genug in der Luft, landet man dann auch mal auf dem Kopf.
Man kann durch Ändern der Körperform (gehockt, gestreckt) die Drehgeschwindigkeit ein wenig verändern. Das ist es dann auch schon.
Alle *aktive Beeinflussung* muss *vor und beim Absprung* erfolgen.
Alle Airtime-Kunststücke sind relative Verschiebungen/Drehungen von Biker zu Bike. Die einzige Möglichkeit, sich vorteilhaft aus einer misslichen Lage in der Luft zu befreien, ist, das Bike gezielt (Richtung, Drehung) weg zu schubsen. Kann man öfter mal in Videos sehen.

Das zur Theorie. Der Praktiker wird mit der Zeit den fett gedruckten Satz herausfinden, egal, was er dann dazu erzählt.

Paul


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (17. August 2012)

In der Tat hat man doch ein paar Möglichkeiten sein Bike in der Luft zu bewegen die über das hier genannte herausgehen. Man nimmt nämlich nicht zuletzt zwei ziemlich hübsche Drehimpulse mit in die Luft, den des Vorderrads und den des Hinterrads. Durch Manipulation eben dieser ist schon was möglich, siehe hier:

Man stelle sich einfach Vor: Arme = Gabel
Auf die Drehrichtung des Rades kommts natürlich auch noch an  der Herr fährt unter Berücksichtigung der Sicht und Drehrichtung nämlich grad rückwärts. Auch wenn man sich nun den Drehimpuls den man durch so ein Manöver selbst erfährt nun verkehrt herum vorstellt, so stimmt dies noch nicht mit der Physik im freien Flug überein, da der Herr auf dem Stuhl nur in einer Achse frei ist, wir in der Luft aber in allen 3 Achsen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. August 2012)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> In der Tat hat man doch ein paar Möglichkeiten sein Bike in der Luft zu bewegen die über das hier genannte herausgehen.


Natürlich hast du Recht. 
Ich wollte darauf nicht eingehen und schrieb deswegen:

"Alle Airtime-Kunststücke sind relative Verschiebungen/*Drehungen* von Biker zu Bike."

Zwei gekoppelte Kreisel frei in drei Achsen mit einem Körper mit veränderbarem Trägheitsmoment (-> Kunstspringer) verbunden ist ein hübsches unlösbares Problem. Da hilft nur Experimentieren. 

Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass ein fallendes Vorderrad eine unbeeinflussbare Drehung von Bike und Biker verursacht.
Wer Angst vor Sprüngen hat, ist damit schon völlig ausgelastet.

Paul


----------



## Andy283 (20. August 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sicher? Dann schau einmal Lustiger Mountainbike Sturz      - YouTube.
> Aber es gibt noch einen anderen gravierenden Punkt. Das sind die Gesetze der Physik. In der Luft ist das Pärchen Bike & Fahrer keinen äußeren Kräften ausgesetzt. Damit ist es unmöglich, die Flugbahn zu ändern. Die ist mit dem Absprung vorgeschrieben. (Wind vergessen wir dabei). Dann gibt es noch einen wichtigen Satz. Die Erhaltung des Drehimpulses. Das klingt harmlos, sorgt aber dafür, dass ein Bike, dessen Vorderrad nach einer Kante absackt (herunter fällt), sich samt Fahrer solange weiter dreht, bis es wieder auf dem Boden ist. Ist man lange genug in der Luft, landet man dann auch mal auf dem Kopf.
> Man kann durch Ändern der Körperform (gehockt, gestreckt) die Drehgeschwindigkeit ein wenig verändern. Das ist es dann auch schon.
> Alle *aktive Beeinflussung* muss *vor und beim Absprung* erfolgen.
> ...



Danke..! Also meinst du das man die "Flugphase" so oder so nicht wirklich mit bekommt?

Lg

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy283 (20. August 2012)

blaues_Kopftuch schrieb:


> In der Tat hat man doch ein paar Möglichkeiten sein Bike in der Luft zu bewegen die über das hier genannte herausgehen. Man nimmt nämlich nicht zuletzt zwei ziemlich hübsche Drehimpulse mit in die Luft, den des Vorderrads und den des Hinterrads. Durch Manipulation eben dieser ist schon was möglich, siehe hier:
> 
> Man stelle sich einfach Vor: Arme = Gabel
> Auf die Drehrichtung des Rades kommts natürlich auch noch an  der Herr fährt unter Berücksichtigung der Sicht und Drehrichtung nämlich grad rückwärts. Auch wenn man sich nun den Drehimpuls den man durch so ein Manöver selbst erfährt nun verkehrt herum vorstellt, so stimmt dies noch nicht mit der Physik im freien Flug überein, da der Herr auf dem Stuhl nur in einer Achse frei ist, wir in der Luft aber in allen 3 Achsen.



Und ich denke das die Masse des Rahmens bzw. vom Rest des Bikes auch noch ne Rolle spielt..! Die will ja auch noch irgendwo hin. Nämlich wieder auf den Boden;-)


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. August 2012)

Andy283 schrieb:


> Und ich denke das die Masse des Rahmens bzw. vom Rest des Bikes auch noch ne Rolle spielt..! Die will ja auch noch irgendwo hin. Nämlich wieder auf den Boden;-)


Das ist das einzige, wo sich Bike und Biker immer sehr einig sind. Versucht der Biker eine Sololandung, kommt das Bike ihm totsicher ins Kreuz geflogen. 

@Andy 283
Wenn man oft genug fliegt bekommt man sicher alles mit. Bei allen Neuheiten geht der Kopf erst einmal auf den Scheuklappenmodus.
Aus dem versuche ich mich gerade durch viele kleine Sprungversuche zu befreien.


----------



## Andy283 (20. August 2012)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige, wo sich Bike und Biker immer sehr einig sind. Versucht der Biker eine Sololandung, kommt das Bike ihm totsicher ins Kreuz geflogen.
> 
> @Andy 283
> Wenn man oft genug fliegt bekommt man sicher alles mit. Bei allen Neuheiten geht der Kopf erst einmal auf den Scheuklappenmodus.
> Aus dem versuche ich mich gerade durch viele kleine Sprungversuche zu befreien.



Damit bin ich auch grad beschäftigt. Bei sowas ist es immer gut jemanden dabei zu haben der weiß wies geht!


----------

